# How to price out projects



## E2LUSION (May 25, 2011)

So here is a question for everyone. What is your time and skill worth? Since starting out as a apprentice drywaller, I have come across projects that all varied in price do to variables. Since I realize I am not the best in the industry and not the worst, what do I charge the customer? I always was taught to charge at least .25 cents for hanging and 60-80 for level 5 finish work. I always try to be as honest and upfront as possible and do not want surprises when working on projects. 

Alot of my projects are higher end residential homes and always require detail work. I hate to give a deadline of when the project will be finished and hate to take too long, because time cost me money. The guys I work with have a very long time within the trade and have taught me a great deal to detail work, but I always feel the final job is not to my satisfaction so I go back and try to fix the work of my partners. Call me a perfectionist, but when I finish the GC or the owner is always 110% satisfied. What is the average time a job takes? 

I have been getting jobs and one job is a small 2900 sq ft. of coverage and is a older 1950's house where the walls are definitly not straight. The GC said he would get his crew to straight edge, but from experience always know the straight edge is never a "straight edge" because I always have to apply more fast set and then have to go back and finish coat the entire area. What should I charge? 

If I want to continue in this trade, what can I do to be a better drywaller?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sounds like your on the right track, your a perfectionist and it sounds like you listen.

Read through the post and you will find your answer, and even more.
and don't listen to the kiwi's, none of what they say is true, except for the sheep stuff:whistling2:


----------



## E2LUSION (May 25, 2011)

*Drywall sanity*

Thanks, for the reply and advice. I will try to stay on the straight and narrow, but only on the final finish. One contractor I work with always asks for Tough Hide. He said he wants someone that is certified. Is there such a thing? I never heard of getting certified to spray Tough Hide. Is he pulling my leg? If he swings the funds I will go, but he wants me to find out how to apply.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

E2LUSION said:


> Thanks, for the reply and advice. I will try to stay on the straight and narrow, but only on the final finish. One contractor I work with always asks for Tough Hide. He said he wants someone that is certified. Is there such a thing? I never heard of getting certified to spray Tough Hide. Is he pulling my leg? If he swings the funds I will go, but he wants me to find out how to apply.


Watch the video here, http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-tuff-hide-primer-surfacer.html, and type up a certification letter from yourself?


----------

